# Applied to the Navy



## freakerz (14 Apr 2009)

As a kid, I was always thought of as a geek, but I've come to realize during my last high school year that I'm not cut out to be a geek.... what with the work environment and the condescending attitude. Nevertheless, after high school I enrolled for computer science in a private college. I was motivated and enjoyed the latest technologies. During my second year, news got out that the college was losing money. Couple of months later, it's official: the college is closing.

Obviously, the government intervened and helped students transfer to public colleges. Thing is, for colleges to credit courses, you need to provide the syllabus and they compare it. Our syllabuses were complete, but for some reason, they didn't credit all our courses. In the end, we had 2 courses credited on 8 more or less. On top of that, we went from top of the line equipment to technology dating back 1995 (that was in 2003). Basically, I lost all motivation to complete the diploma. So I dropped out and took a year off to reflect on my career options.

While watching several lectures on iTunes U about leadership and such, I stumbled upon Randy Pausch's lectures on life, on how to pursue your dreams and live in the moment. It opened my eyes: from that moment on I would pursue my dreams and interests.

At the end of that year off, I signed up for a welding-assembly diploma since I've always wanted to learn how to weld. Best decision of my life. I met so many great people and learned so much about life. I realized how great people can be even if they don't have a GED or Bachelor. But during the specialization course for high pressure welding (pipes), I dropped out because I failed an exam and didn't want to retake that test months later.

My next interest was to complete my undergraduate studies to pursue a BEd in Physical Education.  Currently, I'm completing the courses required to be accepted.

But the thoughts of joining the forces as won over my interest. I'm young and still have most of my life to complete a university degree. At this point, after completing a rock climbing course, I'm looking to test my limits... and the forces seem to fulfill my needs, and I have a lot of knowledge, motivation and leadership to offer. For the future, I hope to serve for all elements and get a taste of the action! My vision being my main stopper (all those computers years :'() but I'll get the operation once I saved enough.

The Navy attracted me because of the travel, career opportunities (HT, S&R, etc.) and also the fact that the forces need people in the navy.

Hopefully in the upcoming years I can maintain this thread and also provide more information on what is a hull technician, because there isn't much information about it on this forum or the Internet (except for the US Navy).


----------



## kincanucks (14 Apr 2009)

Wow some story!  Perhaps here is where you should have started?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.1350.html


----------



## JBoyd (14 Apr 2009)

There is a thread primarily for posting your application progress

Application Process Samples


----------



## freakerz (14 Apr 2009)

Mixed up the forums but have updated... didn't think y'all would pick up on it this quickly.  :-X


----------



## VIChris (14 Apr 2009)

You sound just like me. I've got a bunch of half finished credentials too. Including welding and PE. I think what you and I have is called career ADD. Good luck to you in the Navy.

From what I've read on the Forces.ca website, as well as talking with a couple of my friends in the Navy (non- Hull Techs, mind you) HTs are responsible for maintaining pretty much everything non-mechanical on the ship. You'll look after repairing pretty much every material, from metals, to tarps, to sails, to rubber patches etc. It's exactly what I'd be going after if I were to join the reg forces.


----------



## freakerz (5 May 2009)

So today I passed the CFAT. As most people do, I too over-stressed it.
My main problem was divisions, damn calculators have killed my ability to do long divisions with decimals!  
Also the spacial problems did surprise me...
Overall, practice practice practice the example CFAT also, here's a link (french) I used last night:
http://www.intellego.fr/soutien-scolaire-4eme/aide-scolaire-Mathematiques/Resolution-de-problemes-fiche-1-Enonce/31625
http://www.intellego.fr/soutien-scolaire-4eme/aide-scolaire-Mathematiques/Resolution-de-problemes-Fiche-1-Corrige/31626

As for the medical, no biggie, except I probably put a huge delay to my application by mentioning an appointment with a immunologist in September... which the results are now required (unless I work it out with my family doctor, which I will hopefully  :-[)

Also, when people at a CFRC tell you "please wait, it won't be long" ... expect at least 30 mins.

Oh and bring a copy of your eye prescriptions, even though I have to get a form filled (with more info than basic prescriptions), it helped the MO enough to say "there's no problem against your requested trade". I'm a V4. :S


----------



## freakerz (6 May 2009)

Finally I was able to find an appointment for next week! I mentioned the tests were a requirement for a job application and she sliced a week off the previous appointment.

All other places I've called were ranged from July to October! (over 16 on a list of around 24)
 ;D ;D iper:


----------



## freakerz (11 May 2009)

The interview was supposed to be today, but the Lieutenant recommended I go Officer because my CFAT score was high enough that I could do pretty much anything... so I changed to Military Police Officer, civil university (Law), sea as preferred element!

I'm currently waiting an acceptance letter from the university to confirm my program (Law as a second choice) so I should be able to go to BMOQ in January '10.

My file now has a *load of entries about changing professions and reg to res to reg.. thanks to the various recruiters at CRFC Quebec, some are better than others I guess!  :blotto:


----------



## freakerz (16 Jul 2009)

So finally (and officially), I'm an Ordinary Seaman. My swear-in was yesterday in Quebec, it was great. It was a big ceremony, command transfers and over 50 new recruits! For those who get to between a small or big ceremony, pick the big one... much more impressive and easy on the family too (my mother didn't cry!).

BMQ is starting Monday morning, all my equipment is ready, only the forms need to be filled. 

The career is Comm. Rsch. in the Navy. We were 3 new recruits to go Navy out of 55... most are going Army.

CFRC Quebec is a great RC, the overall staff is always smiling and will answer any questions, if you're in Quebec, give 'em a call, or better, go visit! (they don't show Truth Duty Valor episodes that often though... mostly Army News...  :-\)


----------



## Lil_T (16 Jul 2009)

congrats freakerz!!  Good luck on your BMQ.  I'm in the process of filling out my security clearance... but I have to get hold of my siblings (all 5 of them) to get their employment info.


----------



## VIChris (17 Jul 2009)

Right on man, I hope my BMQ is filled with people as excited as you are to be there.


----------



## mariomike (17 Jul 2009)

Congratulations, Freakerz   Thanks for sharing your story, and good luck on your career!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jul 2009)

freakerz said:
			
		

> So finally (and officially), I'm an Ordinary Seaman. My swear-in was yesterday in Quebec, it was great. It was a big ceremony, command transfers and over 50 new recruits! For those who get to between a small or big ceremony, pick the big one... much more impressive and easy on the family too (my mother didn't cry!).
> 
> BMQ is starting Monday morning, all my equipment is ready, only the forms need to be filled.
> 
> ...



I added *DEU*...as you are a purple trade, you could find yourself posted to Air Force, Navy or Army units.

Good luck!


----------



## freakerz (27 Sep 2009)

Thought I'ld do a quick roll down of my 10 weeks on BMQ so far.

The most challenging part has been week 9, at Farnham, I injured my back on Tuesday and my partner had to transport my vest+helmet everywhere for the rest of the week. On top of that, I couldn't do the scenarios or any physical training (13km, trench, firefighter's walk - sp?). While the platoon was challenged physically, my challenge was to stay motivated and for the most part of the week I wasn't. But in the end, I realize it's a game and all I have to do is survive 3 more weeks.

As for the other weeks, all you have to do is study and practice your drills. Don't sleep during classes and take good notes.

If BMQ is good for one thing though, it's good at practicing your patience; all them forms, last minute changes, buddy fuckers, etc. work you up real well!

By the way, I'm now "that guy" who's always at the MIR, but it's been for the same thing since week 2, messed up back.


----------



## freakerz (11 Oct 2009)

Quick update.

I'm now on the AWT, because of my back. Haven't done a complete physio exam yet (coming this week), but it looks like it could be the cervical area that is the culprit (bad disks?).

To sum it up, I have 60 days to get back on week 11 otherwise I'll have to start on week 1..  

For the part of the week 11 I did, it was a lot of fun, for those who aren't sure if infantry is there thing, you'll get a taste of it (especially if you do it during winter!).  :threat:


----------



## freakerz (5 Dec 2009)

I'm now on WFT3, waiting for a platoon week 10-11. Have done a 13km march on base, and several 6.4km... am in the best shape of my life!

I won't lie, I'm not happy about being on WFT, but it has its upsides (no inspections, no taskings, 2 pts per day)... scared to injure myself (so many stories).

Today made my realize how close to graduating, I have 3 weeks to do... I want to go back on platoon ASAP. (hopefully graduate jan 29th/feb 5th)


----------



## freakerz (11 Dec 2009)

So after 4 days, I got onto a platoon! Survived WFT!  : wasn't that big of a deal in the end...  

So I'll be graduating beginning of February! FINALLY.

Can't wait for the Christmas break, have to unwind from all that AWT/WFT business...  :-X I'll have to write an essay on AWT/WFT


----------



## jak3_dude (12 Dec 2009)

Really cool story.

Good luck in your endeavors and stay safe.


----------



## freakerz (6 Feb 2010)

I made it out of St-Jean alive! Graduated Thursday, parade was nice, messed up during the first right alignment, only my staff noticed... Thank God  :-X

CFB Kingston looks great so far, food is better, there aren't 11 floors to walk up to your room, buildings are all close to another (except the gym, canex, etc.)

I was going to SQ on Feb 23rd, but asked to go to Valcartier (should be done on Monday) with the Vandoo's  >

Next week is clearance week, admin admin admin, branch history + museum tour. Express test on Thursday if I can't find my copy!

GETTING ACCESS TO DIN, FINALLY! *dances*

The guys I'm living with have been waiting for their clearance (comm rsch) since July, and MCpl on PAT said it's likely to take a year and a half!


----------



## freakerz (13 Feb 2010)

Scheduled to go do SQ on March 11th in Valcartier!

I'll be missing the next Phase 1 which starts around March 11th... adding a couple of months of waiting.

During my initial interview at CFSCE, the Sergeant suggested we try to get me in a Bsc degree with the ILP program.
I'll also be able to get my 404s (drivers license) and request the naval training (no idea if it's possible).

Kingston is great so far, the sports centre is insane. In the summer, the environment must be great.


----------



## daver22 (29 Mar 2010)

The guys I'm living with have been waiting for their clearance (comm rsch) since July, and MCpl on PAT said it's likely to take a year and a half!
[/quote]

Could be longer than that. I waited for 3 years to get mine.
Just try to stay positive about the wait, and not fall into the bitterness about it that some people do. 
I'm sure you have already noticed how everyones story about their wait is alway worse than everyone elses...lol.


----------



## freakerz (8 May 2010)

My SQ/BMQ-L was quite easy in Valcartier, had awesome weather and easy going staff. First couple of weeks were the worst, having at least 10 inspections per night to get a standard going (yeah right...). We were CBed on those first weeks. At least we got to play sports on the week-ends with our 2LT. Field exercise was 3-4 days, way too short, not enough attacks (low on PAT personnel). In the end, I'll miss that course... fun times!

I've been back in Kingston for a month now, and it's gotten worst... inspections now require parade boots on the bed, most are closed closet fortunately. But they are speaking of making a layout for inspections, like in St-Jean. And now we can't polish our combat boots with Kiwi, new RSM wants us to use the Goretex polish and have matte boots.

Phase 1 is starting on May 17th, that's somewhat exiting! Still juggling with doing an occupational reassignment for an hard sea trade... I also have to decide on what I'll be doing during my security clearance wait. I've heard reserve units have the best opportunities training-wise. Will have to talk to 2EW tasked people about what they're doing over there.

Summer is finally at our door in Kingston, love this city but not fond of CFSCE eh


----------



## blacktriangle (8 May 2010)

freakerz said:
			
		

> Will have to talk to 2EW tasked people about what they're doing over there.



You mean 21 EW, right?  ;D

Here's hoping your wait doesn't suck too hard!


----------



## freakerz (11 May 2010)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> You mean 21 EW, right?  ;D



Ahah, found out about that today.. 21 EW R


----------



## freakerz (7 Aug 2010)

Thought I'ld update this thread since it's been quite a while!

A month ago, I completed Phase 1. I'm now waiting on PAT for my security clearance, thankfully I have a gucci tasking with the Air Force, so no PAT bullshit (inspections, roll calls, non-credited PLQ classes).

I requested an EWAT, got approved by all parties, got cancelled yesterday... will figure out why on Monday. (Update: was approved without them realizing I was being tasked to Wainwright, so it's still approved if I want to EWAT once I get back... still stupid since they've got like 200 people to pick from, have to find out why they chose us and if we can't be replaced)

Plan B, tasking to Shilo (731 Sqn - Comms) for 4 months. Possible tasking to CMTC (Wainwright) for 4 months...

Plan C, training requests (404s - opens doors to new taskings).

Plan D, EWAT request for 21 EW or a Kingston reserve unit.

Plan E, VOR to a hard Sea trade (HT, Bos'n) or Medic.

Also, before being tasked out, I requested and was authorized morning time to train for the Army Run with PSP... but can't follow through because of new timings.

In the end, I personally find it hard to be on a long-term tasking, so I'm trying to get out of mine and get back to short-term taskings. You learn about diff trades, how the system works, meet new people and get the chance to travel! And keep in mind that if one avenue fails, there's a bunch more opportunities in the Forces... and asking doesn't hurt (Army Run request... did not expect to be approved)!


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2010)

freakerz said:
			
		

> Plan E, VOR to a hard Sea trade (HT, Bos'n, *Medic*).



Med Tech is not a hard sea trade.


----------



## freakerz (7 Aug 2010)

True, added the medic afterwards. *editing properly eheh*


----------

